# Man I'm wondering if I should do away with this Cruze now



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

What's up Cruze diesel family. Just wanted to vent a little. Just got the Cruze back from service. Was leaking antifreeze from a cracked oil cooler line. It happens. But things are starting to add up. Engine light back on with a code that dealer says prob be a def tank swap because heater for def system is prob bad. Take in Monday so well see but gonna search the forums because the def system is the gonna be the death of me with this car.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Cruzediesel81 said:


> What's up Cruze diesel family. Just wanted to vent a little. Just got the Cruze back from service. Was leaking antifreeze from a cracked oil cooler line. It happens. But things are starting to add up. Engine light back on with a code that dealer says prob be a def tank swap because heater for def system is prob bad. Take in Monday so well see but gonna search the forums because the def system is the gonna be the death of me with this car.


More info please. Year/Mileage/first owner, used? If under 120K the DEF tank is covered under a GM special warranty. If still in power train warranty the oil cooler lines are covered (some may argue, but I had a slight leak and my dealer replaced them under warranty when contacted by GM Customer Support). I've got close to 120K on my 2015 and have only paid for routine maintenance. I've probably got 35-40K trouble free miles right now.


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

sailurman said:


> Cruzediesel81 said:
> 
> 
> > What's up Cruze diesel family. Just wanted to vent a little. Just got the Cruze back from service. Was leaking antifreeze from a cracked oil cooler line. It happens. But things are starting to add up. Engine light back on with a code that dealer says prob be a def tank swap because heater for def system is prob bad. Take in Monday so well see but gonna search the forums because the def system is the gonna be the death of me with this car.
> ...





What's up. It's a 2014. Only owner. 108000 miles. Trouble free till 60000. The. A bolt holding exhaust together by catalytic converter snapped. The nox sensor wiring ripped so that was first prob. Shortly after the transmission needed replaced. Wasnt moving after stopping then slamming into 1dt gear. Gm covered that but had to pay $1500 for something wrong with def system. I'll have to get my service receipts to see exactly what they did. But it was around 60000 when I had in for transmission change. It was going to cost me 3000 but gm worked with me and covered half. After transmission change no problems till now.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Cruzediesel81 said:


> What's up. It's a 2014. Only owner. 108000 miles. Trouble free till 60000. The. A bolt holding exhaust together by catalytic converter snapped. The nox sensor wiring ripped so that was first prob. Shortly after the transmission needed replaced. Wasnt moving after stopping then slamming into 1dt gear. Gm covered that but had to pay $1500 for something wrong with def system. I'll have to get my service receipts to see exactly what they did. But it was around 60000 when I had in for transmission change. It was going to cost me 3000 but gm worked with me and covered half. After transmission change no problems till now.


Yeah, if you have those receipts I'd dig them out. It sounds like they bent you over with a DEF system problem.....I can't think of anything in the emissions system that would even cost $1500 with labor.


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Where do u see the def is covered. It's not covered in the powertrain warranty


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks. I called Chevy support and they gave me number for special coverage till 120000 for the def issue. Sounds like what I'm having. I'll update after Monday when they diagnose it fully. I asked about issue with def at 60000 I had to pay out of pocket. He said if it was covered they will reimburse but they updated computers so cant see my history from then. I'm gonna find invoices but I dont see how they don't have my full service history.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Glad i could help sir. Find those invoices LOL. Early Xmas present.


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

sailurman said:


> Glad i could help sir. Find those invoices LOL. Early Xmas present.


Hahaha. Right.


----------

